# Hatching tortoise eggs



## wongan (Jan 17, 2018)

Female Rad's 18“ house with male rad. Lay's 11 eggs on 15th Jan. Move all the eggs on same day on 15th put incubator temp currently 31℃ humid 85-90° is that normal ? read Internet start incubation 24℃ slowly adjust upwards.. not sure 
Appreciate any advice
Thanks


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jan 17, 2018)

~ Congrats
@navyblu
@zovick 
@coastal


----------



## TortoisesRock42 (Sep 6, 2018)

Congratulations!


----------



## cheesy77777 (Sep 12, 2018)

Nice.


----------



## T Smart (Sep 12, 2018)

Putting more on the planet! Congrats!


----------



## Tortoise MasterMan (Nov 25, 2019)

Just don't remove them from the incubator until the yolk sack is absorbed.


----------

